# So...... have I grown much in 9 months??



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

From this.....


















to this........


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Meg is beautiful she has grown so much


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

She is such a beauty :001_wub: But you don't need me to tell you that!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Awwww thank you both so much xxxxxxxxxx

You're right of course!


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

What a beautiful girl she is!! :001_wub::001_wub:

Talk about leggy!


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you.

I think its 'camera angle' thing where the legs a concerned tho - they really aren't that long.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

She's a doll.....


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Brilliant photos!! She has grown into such a beauty, and it looks like she knows it! :001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

She most certainly has grown, She is beautiful.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Awwww
What a beautiful young lady she has grown up to be :001_tt1:


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you ALL for the lovely comments xx

I have passed them onto Meg and she said .... ''because she sat so nicely, could you all send her some doggie treats''?

Woofs 'n' licks :lol: xxx


----------



## mrsaxlrose (Oct 28, 2009)

Great pictures.....made me laugh when I scrolled down to see how much she's grown from that little puppy in the first pics. Beautiful x


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Aw what a pretty big girlie.


----------

